# Olympic Recurve Stabilizer Setup



## DBrewer (Jul 17, 2010)

Bob,
My first set of stabilisers was back in '92 or so, if not earlier. Since that time, I think you'll see a general trend of the stabilisers 1) getting longer, both the long rod and side rods 2) more weight being used on the distal ends 3) some kind of vibration dampning, i.e. doinkers. But other than that, they're still just a bunch of long rods with weights on the end. Back in those "pre ACE" days, most of the rods were tapered aluminum. Easton introduced the A/C rods which were stronger and stiffer due to the composite construction....and things took off from there. I've never liked the multi rods stabilizers, so I have no constructive experience...but some folks love them. There's a ton of mfg's out there now putting out high quality rods. You don't need to spend $300-$600 for rods to have a good quality set up, there are plenty of reasonably priced rods that will last a long, long time. Get a long rod of 27"-30", and if so inclined, side rods of 10" or so with some weights and you'll be fine.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Bob -

For new or returning shooters, a single forward rod, between 28" and 30" with a handful of end weights is really all you need. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Easton makes an updated version of the venerable aluminum X-7 stabilizer going for about $58 online. You can start with a 28" center rod. Later you can add a short extension, 'V' - bar and 2 side stabs for another $70-$80 if you shop around. You can also get a lot of bang for your buck if you pick up the older tapered stabilizers used on eBay. My wife and one of my students are using my older X-7's.

TAO


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Thanks to all that replied. Much of that I pretty well remembered from my younger days. I actually still have a 36# Hoyt Avalon and some old X7 shafts, plus all the normal goodies I need to shoot. Back in the day many Archery shops had a good selection of target hardware you could "try before you buy". Most of the shops around here cater mainly to the compound field/hunter. And of course much of the archery sales has gone to the Internet so the option of trying before you buy is out of the question.

I was actually hoping to make a better informed decision based on stabilizer differences, tune-ability and options available. There was an article by Charles Phelps in 2006 that had some really good info on calculating stabilizer length, weight, etc. Although it is more technical than most people care to get into, but an interesting read none the less.

Just my opinion, but I feel most people choose stabilizers based on a few factors: 1) What they have seen really top shooters use, 2) What looks cool, 3) What feels good. Although what top shooters are using is a good guideline, how it feels has always been my major decision factor. Also as far as target shooting goes the only valid reasons to shoot any type of stabilizer setup is to shoot better by being able to aim better. Which brings us to the true test of a stabilzer. It either works for you or it doesn't.

One thing that most top archers will agree on is the longer the stabilizer, the better aiming they typically are capable of. Of course you have to use some common sense on how long is too long  Along with this comes the weights used on stabilizers. It's odd to look back sat 20 years ago and see guys with 24"-30" stabilizers, but very little weight as compared to shooters of today.


Ok, I think that was long winded enough. i hope not to boring...


Bob Furman


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

If you can find a good, used A/C/E long rod, buy it. You can't go wrong with those.

My personal favorites right now are the Doinker Avancee and Platinum Estremo models. Although they are a bit pricey, I know. The Avancee is a great stabilizer at a more reasonable cost. 

For years, I copied Butch Johnson's setup of just a single longrod and a heavy (10-12 oz.) backweight. It worked fine, and was a joy to use indoors because it fit in the bowrack much better than a bow with side rods.

Good luck and welcome back!

John


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Not many changes in set up for stabilizers for recurves during the last, let say, 24 years ....

The reason is simply because stabilzer effect on recurve bow is related to simple mechanics already analized to the infinity since ages. Laws of mechanic do not change, so set up effects of the various rods do not change either.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone know why a bigger trend to larger diameter v-bar shafts? I still have and use my old Hoyt V-bar setup that uses 10" rods that are the size of an smaller aluminum arrow shaft, say around 5/16".


Bob


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Bob -

I think the theory today is to have the rods (both main rods and v's) stiffer. The easiest way of stiffening a rod without adding too much additional weight is to increase the diameter. 

Gotta tell ya, the old style tapered aluminum main rods still aren't a bad choice for new shooters.

Use what you have and see how it works. If you get a chance, later on try borrow a newer setup and see if you can tell any difference.

Viper1 out.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

TheAncientOne said:


> Easton makes an updated version of the venerable aluminum X-7 stabilizer going for about $58 online. You can start with a 28" center rod. Later you can add a short extension, 'V' - bar and 2 side stabs for another $70-$80 if you shop around. You can also get a lot of bang for your buck if you pick up the older tapered stabilizers used on eBay. My wife and one of my students are using my older X-7's.
> 
> TAO


Archery Headquarters in Chandler has a selection of X7 and X10 stabilizers, both long rods and v-bars in stock for the same price as you'll pay online. I'm using X-7 side rods and Cartel main stabilizer. The X-7s are half the price of the X-10s, but the X-10s, which is what my wife and daughter are using, are much lighter.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi Bob, 
Sounds like you are on your way. I too came back to archery after 20+ years away and was a bit overwelmed with the newer ideas and equipment. But as the others have said, stabilizers still do the same job. 
When I came back I bought an Easton ACE long rod and a couple of weights. Within a few months I wanted a V bar and side rods, but with a plethora of choices and extremly expensive prices at the initial look I hesitated. So back to the old school thinking and I went to a re-use store bought a couple of pairs on used aluminum sky poles for $5, a box of 100 large steel washers for $4 and an assortment of 5/16" bolts and some 5 min epoxy. Cut the poles and made up 2 long rods and 4 side rods and played around for balance and feel. Later decided on what I wanted and bought the bieter v bar and WW side rodes and more weights and dampeners. Still have most of it 7 years later. I'll only say that on the aluminum V bars, expect the threads to ware and the rods will loosen and vibratate after a few years of use. 
But just jump in and go for it...it's a great sport.


----------



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)

If you're interested, I am selling my stabilizer setup with end weights in a package with 1 long x7, 2 short x7s, and a shibuya ultima quick disconnect v-bar.


----------

